# I love Airbnb!!



## Ronni (Sep 7, 2018)

Ron and I go on a lot of 2-3 day trips, often with some kind of physical activity involved...kayaking, hiking, zip lining etc.  We call them our adventures.  Airbnb is so wonderful for this kind of thing!!  We've managed to go to a lot of places we otherwise wouldn't be able to afford, OR would be forced to stay in crappy motels, if it weren't for Airbnb.  Not to mention I so much prefer the warmth and homey feel of a stay at an Airbnb than I do an impersonal and cold motel, at least the mid-range ones.  Some of the very expensive ones are lovely, but they're out of my price range so I don't get to stay at them, unless one of my kids takes me on vacation with them, which happens a couple of times a year.    Been to Hawaii several times that way!  

We're heading out of town this weekend for a little R&R.  Ron's been really stressed at work, so we need a getaway for a couple days.  I used to live in Huntsville Alabama, and I love that town, so we're heading there. Found the most adorable Airbnb...an older refurbished home in the heart of Old Town (my favorite part of that city) within walking distance to restaurants, artsy stores, all very bohemian and trendy.  The woman who owns the Airbnb is an established super host who just opened up another little studio apartment in the home. Plus I have relatives down there....nephews and a niece (kids of my ex-brother in law) who I stay in close touch with even though the ex bro in law and his wife don't speak to me.  Those kids are all my kids' ages...they grew up together for a time when we lived there, and they've all stayed in touch too!  One of them recently married and had a baby, so I get to meet my great nephew for the first time!!!   

Cute digs!  Maybe not your style, but right up my alley!!!


----------



## IKE (Sep 7, 2018)

I didn't have a clue what Airbnb was or stood for so I had to Google it.......now I know it's a lodging finder called "Air Bed and Breakfast".

I guess I need to get out of my cave more often, it kinda looks like I'm..........


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 7, 2018)

Sounds like the perfect location for your getaway. Have fun!


----------



## Ronni (Sep 7, 2018)

IKE said:


> I didn't have a clue what Airbnb was or stood for so I had to Google it.......now I know it's a lodging finder called "Air Bed and Breakfast".


 I’m so sorry!  I should have thought to clarify that! 

[h=3]. How does Airbnb work?[/h][FONT=&quot]Airbnb is an online marketplace which lets people rent out their properties or spare rooms to guests. Airbnb takes 3% commission of every booking from hosts, and between 6% and 12% from guests.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]There’s plenty of criteria to list for/search a property: from a shared room to an entire house, to having a swimming pool to having a washing machine. There are photos of the property, and the hosts/guests, with full map listing.[/FONT]
[h=3]2. Why do people like it?[/h][FONT=&quot]A combination of factors, but primarily financial ones. Guests get good value accommodation at a huge range of price points, from a few pounds a night to hundreds and often in prime locations where a normal hotel would cost infinitely more.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Hosts can cash in on spare space, perhaps if children have flown the nest and there’s a spare bedroom. In fact, according to economist Dr Margarethe Theseira, if an Airbnb host lists their property for seven days a month on average they would earn £5,600 per year, a boost to household income equivalent to a 15% pay rise for an average full-time employee.[/FONT]


----------



## terry123 (Sep 7, 2018)

Saw on the news that a couple used them and when they got there another family was already there.  GMA had some good suggestions to avoid this happening yesterday morning.  I would be extra cautious in using them.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 7, 2018)

I like the idea, it reminds me of the tourist homes that my grandmother used to look for when she was on vacation.

For me it would be sort of a catch 22, I would like to use them if I was comfortable with the owners but I would be reluctant to take the initial chance on one.


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 7, 2018)

Glad you're having a fun getaway.   Personally I don't think I'd care for the "airBnB" thing.   (I get the BnB, but what does "air" have to do with it?    )


----------



## Ronni (Sep 7, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Glad you're having a fun getaway.   Personally I don't think I'd care for the "airBnB" thing.   (I get the BnB, but what does "air" have to do with it?    )



It's a funny story actually.  The Co-founders of the Airbnb experience started out back in 2007 in San Francisco, renting out rooms in their apartment for visiting designers attending the International Design Conference there,  when the hotels were booked up. It was just a way for them to make a bit of extra money.  It took off from there! 

The "air" in the name refers to the air mattress that their guests had to sleep on!  :lol: 



> Saw on the news that a couple used them and when they got there another family was already there. GMA had some good suggestions to avoid this happening yesterday morning. I would be extra cautious in using them.



Yes.  There's a small element of risk involved, which is why I am so careful when I choose where we're going to stay. I've had negative experiences at well reviewed hotels too, so there's that.  

Since its inception there are many safeguards that have been put in place, to protect both the hosts and the guests.  Personally I only stay at places with Superhosts (they're the folks who have been doing it for long enough that they have proven their legitimacy by volume of positive customer feedback and the rigorous screenings by Airbnb.)  Additionally, I check all reviews before deciding, and don't even bother with places that have too few reviews, OR the reviews are more negative than positive.  The occasional negative review doesn't bother me, there is just no pleasing every single person 100% of the time!  And especially when the reviewer says the color of the comforter changed from when they signed up to when they arrived, or one of the several restaurants the host recommended was closed.  I'm WAY more concerned with cleanliness, fresh linens, ease and speed of communication with host, and address to any concerns I DO have.  One place noted bottled water on in fridge.  When I got there, no water.  I texted the host, and she was there in 10 minutes with a dozen bottles, AND a gift card to Starbucks as an apology! Can't ask for more than that!!


----------



## tortiecat (Sep 7, 2018)

My son and his family use  them all the time when going to Europe for vacations.  Mind you, you have to do your research,
talk to the owners, get lots of pictures, etc.  So far, they have been lucky, but I am sure there are some who have been
taken and find the places not as expected.  There are also those who  have rented to people who have left the place
filthy and destroyed.


----------



## Packerjohn (Sep 11, 2018)

We are on a 33 day trip of Quebec using a rental car.  For those 33 days we are only staying at Air BnB.  I gave up on motels/hotels years ago.  Afford & Ever Green are also great clubs to join if you enjoy travel.  Actually, the last 2 are better than Air BnB because you get to meet real locals.  They are full of information & they are seniors.  All good points.


----------



## Ronni (Sep 11, 2018)

Packerjohn said:


> We are on a 33 day trip of Quebec using a rental car.  For those 33 days we are only staying at Air BnB.  I gave up on motels/hotels years ago.  Afford & Ever Green are also great clubs to join if you enjoy travel.  Actually, the last 2 are better than Air BnB because you get to meet real locals.  They are full of information & they are seniors.  All good points.



Hey packerhohn thanks so much for the tip.  I found EverGreen immediately!  Still looking for Afford.  Tried different search criteria, but haven't yet managed to locate anything that is an B & B type site.  Do you have a link?


----------



## Packerjohn (Sep 11, 2018)

Hi Ronni.  Try:  
[h=3]The Affordable Travel Club[/h]https://www.affordabletravelclub.net/


----------

